# check out this operating skill...and raw machine power!!



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

only in europe could they get away with this, but it is pretty amazing what this hoe will do, and the guy driving isnt making his shorts dirty in the process...enjoy! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=RobaJKGMMiE


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Pretty sure that has been done here too.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

WOW!!! That Leibherr Machine sure is Powerfull. I doubt a Kubota excavator would be able to do that!

Must be some strong hydro pumps on'er. What make is Leibherr? Sounds Euro to me....


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

i am pretty sure its German, but not positive...all i know is i was impressed


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

BoyneCityGuy;1035647 said:


> i am pretty sure its German, but not positive...all i know is i was impressed


Liebherr is a Swiss company that builds Loaders, Dozers, Rock Trucks, Excavator's among other things.

The large Deere dozers, such as the 1050 model are actually Liebherr dozer's with Deere paint and decals.

Here is a 2004 Liebherr PR 752 Dozer

http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=7197566

Here is a 2007 Deere 1050C Dozer

http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=6457732

As you can tell both tractors are the same.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

CAT 245ME;1036484 said:


> Liebherr is a Swiss company that builds Loaders, Dozers, Rock Trucks, Excavator's among other things.
> 
> The large Deere dozers, such as the 1050 model are actually Liebherr dozer's with Deere paint and decals.
> 
> ...


Liebherr makes Deere's small endloaders and did make their track loaders.


----------

